# Void Whale



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Any1 got any fluff on this thing/guy/gal/it/giant lemming/all of the above? cuz ive heard a few things about it, and i quote 'eating an entire ork space fleet' and then somthign about a single ork Warboss beating it single handedly  im shure... but this is supposedly taken from the 5th rule book (which i dont have) so your random facts and info is all appreciated no matter how retarded it may be :grin:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

*Void whales!*

The 5th ed rulebook on pg 162 states that 'Azgra the slasher's warband was devoured by errant void whale' it shows a picture of the void whale here
[URL="  [/URL]


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

It looks like those fish that have a light to lure fish into there mouths but instead of a light it looks like it has a fake planet. Well that is what I get from that picture


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Void Whale goes to the Dentists.

Say "Aaaaah"

"W-aaaaaahhhh!"

Sorry, I can't help you other than what is stated in the 5th Edition Rulebook. I assume it works similar to an Angler Fish, but has a planet instead of a light as a Lure. I think this is either a new invention, or a long long forgotten one.


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah im recently doing up kaptin badrukk and his flash gitz and it says in his fluffground that its "been rumoured that the kap'n has slain a void whale".


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

woah.....awsome picy...:shok: i dont really get the fluff on this guy tho, especially with that pic cuz it just dosent seem possabel, and if there was a creature of that size how could it live by eating in space? unless it was like the Tyranids or was 'soplar-powerd' lmao


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You're talking Warhammer. Anything's plausible - hell, you have a Space Ship that takes 3 days to travel from one the Eastern Fringe to the next.

A Solar System sized Whale with Teeth the size of a Star, with a World in it's mouth, hanging by a piece of skin and muscle? That comes with the territory.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

That's interesting....but how does anything survive in a zero-pressure vacuum?! This void whale thing is stretching my willing suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Surely even an Ork would notice that that moon was suspended from the tongue of a giant fish? Then again, an Ork... yeeaaahhh...


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats got to be the ugliest thing i've ever seen.

What happens when it wants to spend a penny?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> That's interesting....but how does anything survive in a zero-pressure vacuum?! This void whale thing is stretching my willing suspension of disbelief.


Applied Phlebotenium


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> Applied Phlebotenium


Or in more 40k-ish terms, it's chaos's fault


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> What happens when it wants to spend a penny?


you get out of the sector, and fast!

CAP'N ICEBERG DEAD AHEAD

THAT AINT NO ICEBERG, WHATCH OUT VOID WHALE S***


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure how warp travel works in 40k, but couldn't having a planet "in the way" so to speak force a ship out of the warp, and thus into the void whale? Mind you I'm working partially from a star wars concept about hyperspace travel and mass shadows but it seems plausible for 40k also.


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

Can NOT stop laughing. It's a whale! bwahahaha


----------



## Sinjordan (Jan 12, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting. But no, I can't offer any insight I'm afraid.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

perhaps he used to be one of the Old Ones' pet fish. lol


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd imagine it survives in vacuum the same way Hive Fleets do: Very, very tough skin, and pressurized insides.

Also, I don't believe mass shadows affect something in the Warp, as teleporters work through planets (see Ciaphas Cain: The Traitor's Hand), it's more like Slipspace from Halo. Ships go in, and come out, no navigational hazards, just lots of calculations.

It does stand to reason that Void Whales have a planet on a stick to attract food, but it could also just be a light. Orks are attracted by shiny things. It's a proven fact. And if a Void Whale is black, which means its near impossible to see in space, the light would be all the more convincing, as everyone tries to figure out WTF it is, the Void Whale eats them.

-Dirge


----------



## Abbott (Aug 1, 2009)

maybe the void whale absorbs light, like a black hole, creating a void


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the planet "lure" is to atrack orks. They see the planet and think "Ohh lookz a planatz to lootz!" then when they go to land the void whale shuts its mouth and swallows them up! It could equally work with any body stupid enough not to notice the whale though. It'd be funny if the planet lure turned out to be a necron tomb world :biggrin:. As for other fluff I dont think its really a manger thing so I dont think that theres to much to learn about this...whale thing. Only what we can guess and joke!


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Eats Orks...........k:


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmmm. Actually this kinda works I've never heard the term Void Whale before but if you check the 'Inquisitors Handbook' for Dark Heresy you get a description of something called a Kraken Tooth Dagger. 

Supposedly there's all sorts of massive thingys out there eating ships and Void Born citizens fashion bits of their teeth in melee weapons. 

Sounds a bit Moby Dick to me....AVAST YE SCALLYWAGS! MAN THE HARPOONS!!


----------



## Frederick Destroyer (Jul 28, 2009)

I love this. I am not making fun of anyone, this really is an interesting thread. Still, we're talking about how believable a whale is in a game where guns shoot 24" and people can move 12" that same turn...

I'm sorry if I ruined anyone's fun.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I cant take this seriously at all. I can see a creature like a Hive Ship sized eating other ships but not that big with a planet for a lure. Sorry Games-workshop but i can only take so much crap.:nono:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Meh, suppose if it is an organism based on iron compounds and hydrogen, consuming planets would be a main source of food, growing over tens of thousands of years. Say it were, 3 million miles in length, thats nothing compared to the size of the galaxy, it would be like spotting a tadpole on a beach, a big beach, the size of the saharah desert. And since it gives out no light that means it is the same colour as the darkness around it, even harder to spot, so existing is no problem. As for preying on ships, not feasible, they might be swallowed by accident if they flew into it's mouth, but would provide next to no nurishment, roughly the same we would get from the smell of a pizza  .



Warlock in Training said:


> I cant take this seriously at all. I can see a creature like a Hive Ship sized eating other ships but not that big with a planet for a lure. Sorry Games-workshop but i can only take so much crap.:nono:


Then you need to get off your high horse and stop pretending that 40k is a realistic universe, it isn't, get used to it, and enjoy it :so_happy: .


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

its a tad on the bs side of fluff i know..but still, the concept is interesting, like how in the name of the squiggy god could it survive in space while being THAT massive, but hell, if gamesworkshop want to let this bit of fluff die or expand it, im shure they can come up with somthing, the games already about geneticaly engineered super soldiers who worship a corpse god battling space orks, space elfs, space dinosaurs, space robots, somthing called the 'warp' which is a embodiment of emotions collected by the inhabitants of the galaxy(not shure >.>) and throw in a couple of pure energy 'sun gods' and well....you cant get more f'ed up tbh  so wth, throw in a massive space mobby dick for the fun of it :grin:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

interesting concept, id like to see it developed more. 
does it live in real space or actually in the warp? eating ships as they transgress the warp.
maybe its an offspring of some chaos god?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

oh oh, since you said it might traverse the warp, maybe it feeds of the emotions/power of the warp for sustinance? or maybe tis a god in its own right and survives by a certain 'fetish' lol, ie Khorn Slaughter and bloodshed ect. perhaps...it is the God of...um..(insert lame joke, im fresh out atm)


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The god of fat chicks?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

It could be one of those events like sea monsters. All it takes is one disappeared ork fleet and a over active imagination and BAM void whale. It might not be real, just a story. Relax cats.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh? Not real? But...but, there's a picture!


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Theres a Void Dragon so why not a void whale


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Void whale is the Chaos god of eating and fat obviously. As much as people like to eat it had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Speaking of sea monsters, that picture even reminds me of old timey maps. "Here be Dragons" and all that. I like the idea of the Void Whale, but if it's big enough to have a planet sized lure on its mouth, wouldn't it be eating whole planets as well?


----------



## Dames (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the idea of giant space whales that could possible put an end to the entire imperium just by eating terra, its fun not exactly believeable but then it is 40k.
If its that big then how could it be killed by an ork, any ideas??


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

'Da Rippa.'


----------



## DiabloCableGuy (Mar 9, 2008)

The Orks is in a pressure suit on the bow of the ship, waving his choppa and screaming to the pilot to drive him closer so he can hit the whale.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

I just had a look in the space wolf codex and their is a story of termintors landing on one, on it they found a ecosystem with hostile lifeforms. 

I won't spoil it but i think it was in the timeline section.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha void whale? NOW we know what race will eventually be the last one remaining in the galaxy for sure.

Void Whales vs. the Void Dragon. if that could potentially be a fair fight it would be so epic.


----------



## thatCavguyc8d (Jan 6, 2009)

hell i think i've found the new big army.
in the in distant year of 2010..... 
"man.. void whales are the new armour companies. when ever Bob steps in the store everyone packs up their dudes and avoids eye contact. he'll be like 'any1 wants 2 play w/ me??', any I'll be like, 'no to busy painting....(crap i forgot my brushes).'


----------



## trog (Apr 6, 2009)

in small print in one of the corners it says pictures not to scale. lol though i hve read of them in one book just an obscure mention of void whales large enough to eat medium ships while big ones can severely damage the lage ships. i think its said they kind of drift like space hulks travel the warp, drop out see whats around,eat than drift on.


----------

